# لرسم شبكات الانابيب برنامج auto pipe



## حامد الحمداوي (21 أغسطس 2008)

اليكم سادتي هذا البرنامج الرائع لتصميم وحساب ورسم الشبكات الانبوبية





















وللتحميل من هنا
http://http://rapidshare.com/files/27276092/autopipe.rar
http://http://rapidshare.com/files/27276092/autopipe.rar


----------



## قرعون (22 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور وماقصرت بس لو عندك موقع لتعلمه او ملفات ارسلها لنا


----------



## أحمد رأفت (22 أغسطس 2008)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكـرآ بس ياريت تعليمة


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (22 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا قرعون للمرور الجميل.. ان شاء الله اتيكم بتعليم البرنامج
واليك هذا الموقع المختص بتصاميم الانابيب .. وشكرا لك
http://www.pipingdesigners.com/?gclid=CPGF5bn_oJUCFQpYQgod7ld-jw
http://www.pipingdesigners.com/?gclid=CPGF5bn_oJUCFQpYQgod7ld-jw 
http://http://www.pipingdesigners.com/?gclid=CPGF5bn_oJUCFQpYQgod7ld-jw


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (22 أغسطس 2008)

اهلا بيك ياعقرب
ان شاء الله قريبا اوافيكم بما ترغبون وشكرا لك
ولك مني هذا الفيديو لرسم الانابيب بواسطة auto cad
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/987015/draw_3d_pipe_using_auto_cad_step_by_step/http://http://www.metacafe.com/watch/987015/draw_3d_pipe_using_auto_cad_step_by_step/


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (22 أغسطس 2008)

http://www.bentley.com/en-US/Training/Purchase+Options/Bentley+LEARN/
حبايبي من هذا الرابط تحصل على موقع لشرح برنامج auto pipe
ومن هذه الصفحة http://www.bentley.com/en-US/Products/Bentley+AutoPIPE/


----------



## حسو كوسا (22 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ حامد الحمداوي اسال الله ان تكون بخير وعافية .الرجاء التاكد من الرابط ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (22 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ حسو شكرا لمرورك الطيب وتمنياتك الرقيقه
الرابط يعمل ويعطيك البرنامج الا ان هناك نقص في الملفات
انتبهت الى ذلك من خلال ملاحظتك .. وعلية اليك هذا الرابط لبرنامج
اخر مشابه تماما
http://www.fineupload.com/DOWNLOAD/982da1540/kpipe521-eval.exe
ولحين تبديل السيرفر
وفي الرابط ادناه شرح مفصل لعمل البرنامج
http://www.sstusa.com/download/tutorial.pdf


----------



## حسو كوسا (23 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا واسال ان يحفظك


----------



## el_rayes (23 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اخى على البرنامج


----------



## جاد العليمى (23 أغسطس 2008)

يا جماعة كل ما احاول احمل البرنامج لا يتم فتح اللينك ارجو المساعدة


----------



## جاد العليمى (24 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (24 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (24 أغسطس 2008)

يرجى التاكد من عمل الروابط قبل نشر الموضوع وشكرا
للحصول على البرنامج يرجى الدخول على الرابط التالى


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (24 أغسطس 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t81879.html


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (24 أغسطس 2008)

el-rayes
شكرا للمرور الطيب


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (24 أغسطس 2008)

حسو كوسا
شكرا لطيب تمنياتك وليحفكم العزيز الجبار


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (24 أغسطس 2008)

جاد العليمي
شكرا يالحبيب انا حاولت اعطائكم الملفات كاملة وتنزل مرة واحدة
عكس ما ذهب الية الاخeng-ahmed-moh من تجزاه مطوله
ادت الى فقدان كبير في الملفات اضافة الى وجود خطا في الروابط
ولم انكر ان هناك نقص في الملفات التي رفعتها .. فقمت باعطائكم 
برنامج اخر مشابه ولحين اصلاح الخلل ومن الرابط ادناه
http://www.fineupload.com/DOWNLOAD/982da1540/kpipe521-eval.exe
اضافة الى ملف تعليمي
http://www.sstusa.com/download/tutorial.pdf
وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (24 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ عادل هاشم
شكرا لمرورك يا امير


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (24 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ eng-ahmed-moh 
شكرا لمرورك الجميل ولكن ارجو التاكد من الروابط التي وضعتها للبرنامج وياحيذا لو تفضلت باعطائنا موقع لتعليم البرنامج .......... وللامانه وقبل ان اضع هذا الموضوع وبغية لعدم التكرار بحثت في الموقع ولم اجد له سابق
شكرا لمرورك وللدبلوماسيه العالية في التعامل


----------



## المحجوب توتي (25 أغسطس 2008)

http://rapidshare.com/files/27276092/autopipe.rar
ممتاز جدا الشكر لك


----------



## مفتاح الحراري (25 أغسطس 2008)

*الدقة*

ديما نقول القياس ديما والقص مرة


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (25 أغسطس 2008)

المحجوب توتي
شكرا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (25 أغسطس 2008)

مفتاح الحراري قال:


> ديما نقول القياس ديما والقص مرة


شكرا حبيبي ولو اني ما فهمتش حاجه


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (25 أغسطس 2008)

ويحتوي على كتاب تعليمي بصيغة pdf
الحجم الكلي76.7mb
وهنا لايسعني الا اتقدم بالشكر للاخ 
_Eng.ASA_
_في موقع التقنيه_


----------



## amrgin (21 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------

